# Toyota AD860 reads, "Emergency Stop" on the panel. Seems Stuck...



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Toyota AD860 that has sat unused for 2 years, while we've been using our Tajima 4 head. I'm even more clueless about the Toyota than I am about the Tajima. That's about to change, I hope.

My first efforts to resurrect it have been met with resistance. I have the books, but I'm not fluent in Janglish. I've searched for "stuck in Emergency Stop Mode" on the net and in the manuals to no avail, so far. So I'm stuck in the starting gate. 8(

Anybody got a clue?

Stan


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know about the Toyota, but my machine has a big red button for emergency stops. It has to be picked back up (I think with a twist) to stay in the "ON-run" mode. It's made to stay "killed".


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Give the red button a twist and that should release it.


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, I tried twisting, pulling, pushing, screaming....

THEN! VOILLA!!

I found *THE PAGE(!)* in one of the other manuals, entitled: "Service Tips and Adjustments for the Toyota Expert AD860" from the Pantograms Service Department. 

Apparently this manual was written in actual English, and is organized in usable manner. I'm guessing it was put mostly written by the staff at Pantograms in Florida, and it's a good manual. Kudos to whomever put it together!

The answer was on page 2 and covers "Clearing the Memory on the the Toyota Expert Model AD860". Even though the actual procedure is somewhat convoluted, the instructions were clear and concise. Worked like a charm.

Thanks for the efforts of _AndTees_ and _propsuper_, even though it turned out to something slightly different. 

Education is hard, but _self_-education is harder. T-shirtforums is a great resource! 

Stan

P.S. If anyone needs this Memory Clearing info (which I doubt), I'll fax, or pdf it you. Just ping me offline.


----------

